# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  نحوه ی خواندن زبان برای سطح صفر از الان تا کنکور ورسیدن به درصد ۵۰ تا۶۰

## Baran98

سلام وقتتون بخیر . من سطح زبانم تقریبا صفره ، پشت کنکوریم ،برای زبان کتاب جامع خیلی سبز و ازمتن نترسیم ولقمه های لغت زبان مهروماه وتکمیلیش دارم  میشه لطف کنید بگید برای زبانم چکارکنم ؟کلاس ونکته وتست برم؟ dvdهای زبان استاد اناری دارم ولی فکرکنم زمانش زیاد باشه برای الان

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام وقتتون بخیر . من سطح زبانم تقریبا صفره ، پشت کنکوریم ،برای زبان کتاب جامع خیلی سبز و ازمتن نترسیم ولقمه های لغت زبان مهروماه وتکمیلیش دارم  میشه لطف کنید بگید برای زبانم چکارکنم ؟کلاس ونکته وتست برم؟ dvdهای زبان استاد اناری دارم ولی فکرکنم زمانش زیاد باشه برای الان


با سلام ! 

اینجانب با زبان افتضاح کنکور 99 در خدمت شمام ، البته با یک تغییر 
هم اکنون قادر به دیدن فیلم هایی مثل فرندز بدون زیرنویس هستم حتی گاها شده میتونم بدون اینکه شبکه تلوزیون برنامه انگلیسی رو نگاه کنم از اشپزخونه بگم درمورد چی بحث میکنن !!! 

خب یکم زمانبر بود اما نشدنی نبود از مهر یک روز درمیان زبان خوندم ، روش لایتنر رو داشتم و...  
و سختی زیاد کشیدم ( چنتا درس بود که یعنی شده یه شب براشون گریه کردم واقعا یکی این بود یکی شیمی و یکی فیزیک ولی اخر این درسا بودن که کوتاه اومدن ) 
اما جدید ترین درصدی که دارم از زبان در 17 دقیقه 94 درصد زبان کنکور 99 هنر رو زدم به لطف خود خدا . 
همین رو در 2 ابان زده بودم فکر کنم 6 درصد بودم...

ببین هرچی به مخت تزریق کردن بریز دور از معلم های شومنی که هستن الان . 
همین جا قول میدم روش هایی واقعا تاثیر داشت رو بگم

1- منبع بی حاشیه و اروم :  من میکرو امید یعقوبی فرد پایه +دوازدهم رو دارم + قبل خوندن درسنامه این کتاب ویدیو های آلا اقای عزتی رو میبینم 
                                  بایستی اضافه کنم من به صورت سلیقه ای این منبع رو انتخاب کردم و محوریت گرامر و کلوز و ریدینگ من همین کتابه که به نظر شخص خودم مثل این کتاب نیست فعلا ! درسنامش در کنار پایه گذاری اقای عزتی بسیار جالب و مقویه 
2- نحوه خوندن 

لغت:
ببینید روشی که هست همه اسمش رو میدونیم روش لایتنره ؛ اما من با کمی اضافه کردن مضیقه تایم و کنکوری بودن تغیرش دادم ولی اصولش همونه 
چیزی که لازم دارید  کتابی که لغات کتاب رو تمیز بنویسه نقطه به نقطه / یهدونه دفترچه / دیکشنری المنتری اکسفورد ( انگلیسی به انگلیسی) که فکر کنم خونه همه دوسه جلدش هست 
کاری که میکنید اینه : 
از کتاب لغت یکی یکی میخونید لغت هارو ، اگر بلدید که مرور میشه . اگر رسیدین مثلا به کلمه ای نا اشنا + سخت  میرید سراغ دیکشنری و کلمه رو میبابید ، توصیف اون کلمه رو میخونید و سعی میکنید ترجمه کنید و بفهمینش ! کار همینجا تموم نمیشه 
دفترچه رو بردارین و کلمه رو بنویسین و جلوش اون توصیف رو بنویسین ( جلماتی کع کتاب لغت نوشته برای هر لغت رو من قبول ندارم چرا که توصیفی نیستند) 
همینطور ادامه بدین تا اخر 
هر صفحه این یادداشت حکم یک ورق لایتنر رو برای شما داره! طبق بازه های این پروسه ذهنی تمرینش کنین 

گرامر : 
عزتی رو بخون بعد برو سراغ کتاب ! تست هارو اینطوری بزن که اصلا تایم نگیر سعی کن حتی از لحاظ استفاده زمان و...  روی سوال رو هم برسی کنی 

کلوز و ریدینگ 
تمرین ! اصول ریدینگ مثل جستجو هست که فعلا به نظر من برای شما که ضعیفید بهتره متن خوانی و فهم تقویت بشه چرا که ریدینگ مثل 83 انسانی یکم گیره و حتی با این روش هم سخته برای کسی که از لحاظ فهم موضوع تمرین نداشته . 


از دفترچه لغت یدونه عکس میفرستم منظورم اینه:

----------


## indomitable

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R




با سلام ! 

اینجانب با زبان افتضاح کنکور 99 در خدمت شمام ، البته با یک تغییر 
هم اکنون قادر به دیدن فیلم هایی مثل فرندز بدون زیرنویس هستم حتی گاها شده میتونم بدون اینکه شبکه تلوزیون برنامه انگلیسی رو نگاه کنم از اشپزخونه بگم درمورد چی بحث میکنن !!! 

خب یکم زمانبر بود اما نشدنی نبود از مهر یک روز درمیان زبان خوندم ، روش لایتنر رو داشتم و...  
و سختی زیاد کشیدم ( چنتا درس بود که یعنی شده یه شب براشون گریه کردم واقعا یکی این بود یکی شیمی و یکی فیزیک ولی اخر این درسا بودن که کوتاه اومدن ) 
اما جدید ترین درصدی که دارم از زبان در 17 دقیقه 94 درصد زبان کنکور 99 هنر رو زدم به لطف خود خدا . 
همین رو در 2 ابان زده بودم فکر کنم 6 درصد بودم...

ببین هرچی به مخت تزریق کردن بریز دور از معلم های شومنی که هستن الان . 
همین جا قول میدم روش هایی واقعا تاثیر داشت رو بگم

1- منبع بی حاشیه و اروم :  من میکرو امید یعقوبی فرد پایه +دوازدهم رو دارم + قبل خوندن درسنامه این کتاب ویدیو های آلا اقای عزتی رو میبینم 
                                  بایستی اضافه کنم من به صورت سلیقه ای این منبع رو انتخاب کردم و محوریت گرامر و کلوز و ریدینگ من همین کتابه که به نظر شخص خودم مثل این کتاب نیست فعلا ! درسنامش در کنار پایه گذاری اقای عزتی بسیار جالب و مقویه 
2- نحوه خوندن 

لغت:
ببینید روشی که هست همه اسمش رو میدونیم روش لایتنره ؛ اما من با کمی اضافه کردن مضیقه تایم و کنکوری بودن تغیرش دادم ولی اصولش همونه 
چیزی که لازم دارید  کتابی که لغات کتاب رو تمیز بنویسه نقطه به نقطه / یهدونه دفترچه / دیکشنری المنتری اکسفورد ( انگلیسی به انگلیسی) که فکر کنم خونه همه دوسه جلدش هست 
کاری که میکنید اینه : 
از کتاب لغت یکی یکی میخونید لغت هارو ، اگر بلدید که مرور میشه . اگر رسیدین مثلا به کلمه ای نا اشنا + سخت  میرید سراغ دیکشنری و کلمه رو میبابید ، توصیف اون کلمه رو میخونید و سعی میکنید ترجمه کنید و بفهمینش ! کار همینجا تموم نمیشه 
دفترچه رو بردارین و کلمه رو بنویسین و جلوش اون توصیف رو بنویسین ( جلماتی کع کتاب لغت نوشته برای هر لغت رو من قبول ندارم چرا که توصیفی نیستند) 
همینطور ادامه بدین تا اخر 
هر صفحه این یادداشت حکم یک ورق لایتنر رو برای شما داره! طبق بازه های این پروسه ذهنی تمرینش کنین 

گرامر : 
عزتی رو بخون بعد برو سراغ کتاب ! تست هارو اینطوری بزن که اصلا تایم نگیر سعی کن حتی از لحاظ استفاده زمان و...  روی سوال رو هم برسی کنی 

کلوز و ریدینگ 
تمرین ! اصول ریدینگ مثل جستجو هست که فعلا به نظر من برای شما که ضعیفید بهتره متن خوانی و فهم تقویت بشه چرا که ریدینگ مثل 83 انسانی یکم گیره و حتی با این روش هم سخته برای کسی که از لحاظ فهم موضوع تمرین نداشته . 


از دفترچه لغت یدونه عکس میفرستم منظورم اینه:






بخش توصیفی لغت(عکس) خودمون باید به انگلیسی بنویسیم؟
:/_

----------


## Mohamad_R

> _
> 
> بخش توصیفی لغت(عکس) خودمون باید به انگلیسی بنویسیم؟
> :/_



اره 

دفعه بعد که مرور میکنی سعی کن از اون جمله توصیفی پیدا کنی معنیش چیه . 
بسیار کمک کنندس ، شاید اوایل به خاطر تنبلی ذهنی که همه مبتلاییم فکر کنی سخته و... 
اما مزیتی که داره شاید فراتر از کنکور هم باشه .

----------


## indomitable

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R





اره 

دفعه بعد که مرور میکنی سعی کن از اون جمله توصیفی پیدا کنی معنیش چیه . 
بسیار کمک کنندس ، شاید اوایل به خاطر تنبلی ذهنی که همه مبتلاییم فکر کنی سخته و... 
اما مزیتی که داره شاید فراتر از کنکور هم باشه .


خب اخه منکه اصلا جمله بندی بلد نیستم:/
یعنی هیچی هااااااا.
روش خوبیه ولی برای کسایی که زبانشون حداقل یه خورده از مال من بهتره_

----------


## Mohamad_R

> _
> 
> خب اخه منکه اصلا جمله بندی بلد نیستم:/
> یعنی هیچی هااااااا.
> روش خوبیه ولی برای کسایی که زبانشون حداقل یه خورده از مال من بهتره_



داداش اکسفورد جمله نوشته شما باس فقط کپی کنی به یادداشتت وبتونی بفهمی چی میگه ! 

والا نمیدونم اگه وضعتون خیلی بده یعنی در حد 
I am was go in WC 
بیخیال بشین زبان رو

----------


## Mahdis79

منم تو شرایط تو هستم
من اول تمام  لغت های هفتم هشتم و نهم رو خوندم( تو اینترنت پی دی اف لغات رو دانلود کردم)
چون واقعا زبانم صفره
بعد از اون یه نگاهی به گرامرهای هفتم و هشتم و نهم انداختم که گرامرهای ساده هستن ولی من هنوز پایه نهم رو تموم نکردم
بعد از تموم شدن اینا
میرم سراغ لغات دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم 
و بعد گرامرشون و تست گرامر
قید ریدینگ و کلوز تست هم زدم چون میدونم تو این بازه زمانی کم نمیتونم اینارو کار کنم
ولی اگه تو مثل من داغون نیسی میتونی ریدینگ و کلوز تست هم کار کنی
من به درصد ۳۰ برسم‌خیلی خوبه

----------


## indomitable

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R





داداش اکسفورد جمله نوشته شما باس فقط کپی کنی به یادداشتت وبتونی بفهمی چی میگه ! 

والا نمیدونم اگه وضعتون خیلی بده یعنی در حد 
I am was go in WC 
بیخیال بشین زبان رو


من آبجیم.
بله در همون حد خراااابه کنکور ۹۹ منفی یک زدم.
ولی تا الان به پیشنهاد آرتور تموم لغات کتاب درسی سه سال رو خوندم و الان دارم گرامر میخونم، 
ولی در کل بازم ضعیفه دیگ.
در حال حاضر تلاشم اینه منفی نزنم فقد
(فکر کردم میگی خودمون باید یه جمله ای بنویسیم.)_

----------


## Mohamad_R

> _
> 
> من آبجیم.
> بله در همون حد خراااابه کنکور ۹۹ منفی یک زدم.
> ولی تا الان به پیشنهاد آرتور تموم لغات کتاب درسی سه سال رو خوندم و الان دارم گرامر میخونم، 
> ولی در کل بازم ضعیفه دیگ.
> در حال حاضر تلاشم اینه منفی نزنم فقد
> (فکر کردم میگی خودمون باید یه جمله ای بنویسیم.)_


والا نه کاریوتیپی هست نه اطلاعاتی که بدونم ابجی هستین ! معذرت میخوام 

یکم دیر جنبیدین بنده عارضم که منم منفی بودم :Yahoo (76):  اما دیگه باید میرفتی طرفش . از الان یکم سخته رسیدن به ایده ال. 

فقط کمکی که میتونم بکنم اینه : کلاس نکته تست نرید 
من تو چت باکس اون روز یه پیشنهادی رو عرض کردم این بود که اگه زبانتون خوبه اقای جابری رو ببنید ! برای من نکات و تست های جالبی رو داشتن! اما واقعا برای ضعیف نه واقعا نمیدونم

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable




من آبجیم.
بله در همون حد خراااابه کنکور ۹۹ منفی یک زدم.
ولی تا الان به پیشنهاد آرتور تموم لغات کتاب درسی سه سال رو خوندم و الان دارم گرامر میخونم، 
ولی در کل بازم ضعیفه دیگ.
در حال حاضر تلاشم اینه منفی نزنم فقد
(فکر کردم میگی خودمون باید یه جمله ای بنویسیم.)


برای لغت اگه می خوای قوی بشی و مرور سریع داشته باشی وقتی داری تست می زنی یه مارکر دستت بگیر و لغاتی که برات مبهم ترن رو علامت بزن و موقع تحلیل حتما بررسیشون کن.
به کاربرد متفاوت لغات مشابه و حرف های اضافه ی خاص موقع تست زدن دقت کن
بخش دیکشنری رو به نظرم الان که وقت محدوده لازم نیست.من خودم اگه می دیدم معنی یه واژه ای رو به فارسی می دونم ولی تو تست های اون واژه دارم کاربرهای خاصی می بینم می رفتم سراغ آکسفورد در حد خوندن کاربرد های اون واژه و چندتا جمله انگلیسی مثال خوندن
بخش گرامر واقعا ساده ترهمن درسنامه مبتکران می خوندم.میرفتم سراغ تست تالیفی یه تعدادی تست می زدم که یه سری ریز نکات دستم بیاد.بعدش توی یه نصف صفحه خیلی خلاصه اما کاربردی خلاصه نویسی می کردم.و بعدش ادامه تست ها و اگر نکته ی جدیدی بود اضافه می کردم.الان البته اولویت با تست کنکوره چون زمان کمه ولی اون 10-15 تا تست اول رو تالیفی ساده تر بزنید بهتره*

----------


## indomitable

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R




والا نه کاریوتیپی هست نه اطلاعاتی که بدونم ابجی هستین ! معذرت میخوام 

یکم دیر جنبیدین بنده عارضم که منم منفی بودم اما دیگه باید میرفتی طرفش . از الان یکم سخته رسیدن به ایده ال. 

فقط کمکی که میتونم بکنم اینه : کلاس نکته تست نرید 
من تو چت باکس اون روز یه پیشنهادی رو عرض کردم این بود که اگه زبانتون خوبه اقای جابری رو ببنید ! برای من نکات و تست های جالبی رو داشتن! اما واقعا برای ضعیف نه واقعا نمیدونم


خواهش میکنم داداش مشکلی نیست.درصد ۵۰ هم نمیخوام که ۳۰ هم باشه واسه من کفایت میکنه:/
بازم ممنون از راهنمایی






 نوشته اصلی توسط Wonderland




برای لغت اگه می خوای قوی بشی و مرور سریع داشته باشی وقتی داری تست می زنی یه مارکر دستت بگیر و لغاتی که برات مبهم ترن رو علامت بزن و موقع تحلیل حتما بررسیشون کن.
به کاربرد متفاوت لغات مشابه و حرف های اضافه ی خاص موقع تست زدن دقت کن
بخش دیکشنری رو به نظرم الان که وقت محدوده لازم نیست.من خودم اگه می دیدم معنی یه واژه ای رو به فارسی می دونم ولی تو تست های اون واژه دارم کاربرهای خاصی می بینم می رفتم سراغ آکسفورد در حد خوندن کاربرد های اون واژه و چندتا جمله انگلیسی مثال خوندن
بخش گرامر واقعا ساده ترهمن درسنامه مبتکران می خوندم.میرفتم سراغ تست تالیفی یه تعدادی تست می زدم که یه سری ریز نکات دستم بیاد.بعدش توی یه نصف صفحه خیلی خلاصه اما کاربردی خلاصه نویسی می کردم.و بعدش ادامه تست ها و اگر نکته ی جدیدی بود اضافه می کردم.الان البته اولویت با تست کنکوره چون زمان کمه ولی اون 10-15 تا تست اول رو تالیفی ساده تر بزنید بهتره 


همین روشی که گفتی رو پیاده کردم چند روزه:لغات رو خوندم به علاوه خلاصه گرامر در چند خط
جواب ازمون جامع سنجش بیاد ببینم چه فرقی کردم_

----------


## Wonderland

*اینم نمونه خلاصه زبان پیش نظام قدیم myself،صرفا جهت مثال

https://uupload.ir/view/0w9z_خلاصه_ز..._قدیم.pdf/*

----------


## Arezou9520

> با سلام ! 
> 
> اینجانب با زبان افتضاح کنکور 99 در خدمت شمام ، البته با یک تغییر 
> هم اکنون قادر به دیدن فیلم هایی مثل فرندز بدون زیرنویس هستم حتی گاها شده میتونم بدون اینکه شبکه تلوزیون برنامه انگلیسی رو نگاه کنم از اشپزخونه بگم درمورد چی بحث میکنن !!! 
> 
> خب یکم زمانبر بود اما نشدنی نبود از مهر یک روز درمیان زبان خوندم ، روش لایتنر رو داشتم و...  
> و سختی زیاد کشیدم ( چنتا درس بود که یعنی شده یه شب براشون گریه کردم واقعا یکی این بود یکی شیمی و یکی فیزیک ولی اخر این درسا بودن که کوتاه اومدن ) 
> اما جدید ترین درصدی که دارم از زبان در 17 دقیقه 94 درصد زبان کنکور 99 هنر رو زدم به لطف خود خدا . 
> همین رو در 2 ابان زده بودم فکر کنم 6 درصد بودم...
> ...



سلام. :Yahoo (5): 
میگم پایه 7 ام تا خود 9 ام! لغاتی داره که درکتابای 10 ام تا 12  نباشه؟؟؟؟

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable



همین روشی که گفتی رو پیاده کردم چند روزه:لغات رو خوندم به علاوه خلاصه گرامر در چند خط
جواب ازمون جامع سنجش بیاد ببینم چه فرقی کردم


اگه به هر دلیلی نتیجه اش دلخواهت نبود چون چند روزه شروع کردی عادیه ولی اگه خوب بود که چه بهتر*

----------


## indomitable

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Wonderland


اینم نمونه خلاصه زبان پیش نظام قدیم myself،صرفا جهت مثال

https://uupload.ir/view/0w9z_خلاصه_ز..._قدیم.pdf/


هر موقع یه چیزی در مورد زبان میبینم فشارم بالاپایین میشه میخوام برم همه کتاب زبانامو پاره کنم_

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable




هر موقع یه چیزی در مورد زبان میبینم فشارم بالاپایین میشه میخوام برم همه کتاب زبانامو پاره کنم


اولین گام در اخذ درصد بالا در درسی که حوصله مان را سر می برد پیدا کردن علاقه به آن است

مطمئن باش اگه با علاقه بخونی درصدت بهتر میشه.حالا که قراره بخونیش بهتره مثبت بهش فکر کنی گل*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

واس زبان گرامرش هر چی که کتابا گفتن ،۹۰ درصد نکاتی که گفتن تو سوالا ب جرعت میتونم بگم نمیاد ،واس گرامر من پیشنهاد میدم که یه هفته وقت بزار رو راهنمایی ،یه جزوه هست که حتی اگه زبان صفره صفری کمکت میکنه،واست میفرستم ،بعد این که این  جزوه رو خوندی ،با اجازه از بعضی عزیزان  که از حرف اخر متنفرن ،خداییش این بخش گرامرشو خوب تدریس کرده ،کل بخش گرامرشو بزاری رو هم سه سالو فک نمیکنم ،بیشتر از ۱۰ ساعت بشه ،هر درسو که گرامرشو خوندی میری از رو مبتکران ،تستاشو میزنی در حد بیستا سی تا هم کافیه ،تا اینجا چهار پنج تا تست گرامرو رنده کردی ،جالب توجهت اینکه سوالای گرامر توشون از لغات پیچیده استفاده نمیشه ،و راحت میتونی ب جواب برسی فقط باید راه حل عمومیشو بلد باشی که تو اون کلیپا هست ،تا اینجا گرامرتو بستی و اینم بگم بت تو تا گرامرو خوب یاد نگیری نمیتونی جمله هارو تشخیص بدی فعلو فاعلو مفعولو ،و زمانشونو .....اینا چین پس گرامرو بزار تو اولویت ،بعدش واس لغت میشینی لغات پایه رو قشنگ هرو روز میخونی ،طوری که تو میگی ضعیفی ،باید هر روز  لعت بخونی و تست لغت بزنی ،ببین تست لغتو مهم نیس اشتباه بزنی ،تو تست لغت چند تا مهارتت تقویت میشه یکیش جمله خوانی ،اون یکی یاد گرفتن لغت که همین بحث اصلی ماجراست ،سوم اینکه بعضیا میان لغاتو ب صورت لیستی میخونن اما همون لغتو که تو جمله میبینن نمیتونن معنیش کنن ،پس تست زنی لغت روزی حداقلی ۲۰ تا ۳۰ بزن که مهارتت تقویت بشه ،و اصن از اشتباه زدن نترس که ،همینش مهمه ،اصن همه رو اشتباه بزن ،مهم نیس ،فقط هر تستی که میزنی ب سااختار جمله هه و لغاتش توجه کن ،و روز بعدی که میخای بیای بازم تست بزنی لغاتی که دیروز زدیو مرور کن ،اینو تا کنکور انجام بده نمیگم ب اون ایده الت میرسی اما ،مطمعن ترین روشه که میتونی باهاش زبانتو یکم بالا بکشی.
جزوه هم ،عزیزان کهنه کار انجمن یه راهنمایی کنن که تو انجمن چطور بفرستم ،حالا خواستی یه ایدی بده از تل واست بفرستم .

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام.
> میگم پایه 7 ام تا خود 9 ام! لغاتی داره که درکتابای 10 ام تا 12  نباشه؟؟؟؟



برای این سوال من اینطوری جواب میدم که برخی لغاتی که در راهنمایی بود 2 دسته اند 

یکی اینکه پایه زبان بودن و دائم تکرار میشن مثل happy , Live  که شاید پسوند و پیشوند براشون در سال های بالایی دبیرستان میخوره مثل happiness 
اما دسته ای از لغات هستند که اون زمان گفته شدن و دبیرستان تکرار نشدن مثل generous , shy,revolution ,anniversary,parade,toll که ما این هارو اکثرا نداریم در دبیرستان اما طراح تست با فرضیات اینکه شما بلدید این ها رو هم چه در گزینه و چه در متن میدن . همینطور در لغتنامه های کتاب ها نیز اینارو زیاد مورد برسی قرار نمیدن چرا که دوران راهنمایی خونده شدن .

----------


## Arezou9520

> برای این سوال من اینطوری جواب میدم که برخی لغاتی که در راهنمایی بود 2 دسته اند 
> 
> 
> 
> یکی اینکه پایه زبان بودن و دائم تکرار میشن مثل happy , Live  که شاید پسوند و پیشوند براشون در سال های بالایی دبیرستان میخوره مثل happiness 
> اما دسته ای از لغات هستند که اون زمان گفته شدن و دبیرستان تکرار نشدن مثل generous , shy,revolution ,anniversary,parade,toll که ما این هارو اکثرا نداریم در دبیرستان اما طراح تست با فرضیات اینکه شما بلدید این ها رو هم چه در گزینه و چه در متن میدن . همینطور در لغتنامه های کتاب ها نیز اینارو زیاد مورد برسی قرار نمیدن چرا که دوران راهنمایی خونده شدن .


مرسی از پاسختون.
من چطور دسترس پیدا کنم به لغات راهنمایی؟
نمیخوام دیگه برا اینا کتاب بخرم.

----------


## aylarix

> _
> 
> من آبجیم.
> بله در همون حد خراااابه کنکور ۹۹ منفی یک زدم.
> ولی تا الان به پیشنهاد آرتور تموم لغات کتاب درسی سه سال رو خوندم و الان دارم گرامر میخونم، 
> ولی در کل بازم ضعیفه دیگ.
> در حال حاضر تلاشم اینه منفی نزنم فقد
> (فکر کردم میگی خودمون باید یه جمله ای بنویسیم.)_


خیلی خوبی تو  :Yahoo (20): نصف تاپیکات اولش میگی من آجیم :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## indomitable

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط aylarix


خیلی خوبی تو نصف تاپیکات اولش میگی من آجیم


لطف داری قرباونت
اره بابا اسن نمیدونم چرا فکر میکنن من پسرم.دیگه تو مشخصاتم نوشتم 



من آبجی ام
_

----------


## Baran98

خیلی ممنونم  بنظرتون میشه تا اواسط خرداد یا حتی پایانش بحث گرامر ولغت رو کامل خوند طبق این روشی که میگید؟

----------


## Baran98

> واس زبان گرامرش هر چی که کتابا گفتن ،۹۰ درصد نکاتی که گفتن تو سوالا ب جرعت میتونم بگم نمیاد ،واس گرامر من پیشنهاد میدم که یه هفته وقت بزار رو راهنمایی ،یه جزوه هست که حتی اگه زبان صفره صفری کمکت میکنه،واست میفرستم ،بعد این که این  جزوه رو خوندی ،با اجازه از بعضی عزیزان  که از حرف اخر متنفرن ،خداییش این بخش گرامرشو خوب تدریس کرده ،کل بخش گرامرشو بزاری رو هم سه سالو فک نمیکنم ،بیشتر از ۱۰ ساعت بشه ،هر درسو که گرامرشو خوندی میری از رو مبتکران ،تستاشو میزنی در حد بیستا سی تا هم کافیه ،تا اینجا چهار پنج تا تست گرامرو رنده کردی ،جالب توجهت اینکه سوالای گرامر توشون از لغات پیچیده استفاده نمیشه ،و راحت میتونی ب جواب برسی فقط باید راه حل عمومیشو بلد باشی که تو اون کلیپا هست ،تا اینجا گرامرتو بستی و اینم بگم بت تو تا گرامرو خوب یاد نگیری نمیتونی جمله هارو تشخیص بدی فعلو فاعلو مفعولو ،و زمانشونو .....اینا چین پس گرامرو بزار تو اولویت ،بعدش واس لغت میشینی لغات پایه رو قشنگ هرو روز میخونی ،طوری که تو میگی ضعیفی ،باید هر روز  لعت بخونی و تست لغت بزنی ،ببین تست لغتو مهم نیس اشتباه بزنی ،تو تست لغت چند تا مهارتت تقویت میشه یکیش جمله خوانی ،اون یکی یاد گرفتن لغت که همین بحث اصلی ماجراست ،سوم اینکه بعضیا میان لغاتو ب صورت لیستی میخونن اما همون لغتو که تو جمله میبینن نمیتونن معنیش کنن ،پس تست زنی لغت روزی حداقلی ۲۰ تا ۳۰ بزن که مهارتت تقویت بشه ،و اصن از اشتباه زدن نترس که ،همینش مهمه ،اصن همه رو اشتباه بزن ،مهم نیس ،فقط هر تستی که میزنی ب سااختار جمله هه و لغاتش توجه کن ،و روز بعدی که میخای بیای بازم تست بزنی لغاتی که دیروز زدیو مرور کن ،اینو تا کنکور انجام بده نمیگم ب اون ایده الت میرسی اما ،مطمعن ترین روشه که میتونی باهاش زبانتو یکم بالا بکشی.
> جزوه هم ،عزیزان کهنه کار انجمن یه راهنمایی کنن که تو انجمن چطور بفرستم ،حالا خواستی یه ایدی بده از تل واست بفرستم .


خیلی ممنونم بابت راهنمایی تون ، درمورد جزوه هم ممنون میشم دوستان راهنمایی کنن که چطور میشه فرستاد

----------


## M.....

دوستان کتاب لغت خوب هم معرفی کنید لطفا 
و اینکه ایا نکته تست زینعلی خوبه ثبت نام کنم سطح زبانم صفره

----------


## M.....

و اینکه از الان امیدی هست ب درصد ۳۰ زبان 
چندبار میخواستم بخونم پشت گوش انداختم

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> دوستان کتاب لغت خوب هم معرفی کنید لطفا و اینکه ایا نکته تست زینعلی خوبه ثبت نام کنم سطح زبانم صفره


دوست عزیز اشتباه ترین کاری که میتونی بکنی اینه که کلاس بری ،اونم واس زبان از الان  که دوماه مونده تا کنکور ،

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> دوستان کتاب لغت خوب هم معرفی کنید لطفا 
> و اینکه ایا نکته تست زینعلی خوبه ثبت نام کنم سطح زبانم صفره


یه سر ب تاپیک ،مهدی ارتور بزن ،یا از رو تست مبتکران پیش برو

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام وقتتون بخیر . من سطح زبانم تقریبا صفره ، پشت کنکوریم ،برای زبان کتاب جامع خیلی سبز و ازمتن نترسیم ولقمه های لغت زبان مهروماه وتکمیلیش دارم  میشه لطف کنید بگید برای زبانم چکارکنم ؟کلاس ونکته وتست برم؟ dvdهای زبان استاد اناری دارم ولی فکرکنم زمانش زیاد باشه برای الان


*سلام دوست عزیز 
ببین شما خیلی سبز جامع رو دارید اغت نامه امید یعقوبی فرد 1201 رو دارید و نترسیم از متن بعدش میخوایید نکته و تست بنویسید ؟؟ این کار شما از خودکشی کمتر نیست به خدا چرا؟؟
ببینید من به شخصه تمام دبیرهای زبان کنکور زبان کشور مثل زینعلی (مزخرف) و جابری و ... رو رد میکنم حتی کیاسالار که خودم دوستش دارم رو به شما هم پیشنهاد نمیکنم چون میدونم تاثیری در شما ایجاد نخواهد کرد 
ببینید شما باید چیکار کنید ؟؟؟ شما باید انگلیسی به فارسیتون رو تقویت کنید یعنی وقتی یه جمله انگلیسی بهتون دادن بتونین تحت اللفضی و کلمه به کلمه معناش کنید (فعل و قید ها رو باید رعایت کنید در معنا ) کتاب شبقره نظام قدیم یه بخضی داشت تحت عنوان چجوری جمله های انگلیسی رو معنا کنیم ؟ اگر این کتاب رو دارید اون قسمت رو حتما مطالعه کنید اگر کتاب رو ندارید هیچ ئایرادی ندارد فقط لغت بخونید لغت نامه خود خیلی سبز خوب نوشته لغات رو برای هر لغت هم سعی کنید تو جمله لغت رو یاد بگیرید 
برای گرامر و تست باز هم توصیه نمیکنم دبیر ببینید بعد از اینکه توانایی معنا کردنتون درست شد برید سمت تست لغت و درک مطلب (کلوز نزنید کلوز آخرین بخش هست) متن رو بخونیید (حتی ریدینگهای کتاب درسی رو هم بخونید و معنا کنید )
متون درک مطلب های کنکور رو بخونید و معنا کنید هر کجا به لغتی برخوردید که نتونستید معنا کنید از دیکشنری گوگل و یا لغت نامه اکسفورد و لانگمن استفاده کنید 
بعد از اینکه تست لغت و مهارت متن خوانی رو اوکی کردید وارد گرامر بشید ببینید گرامر زبان یکم طول میکشه یاد بگیرید ولی بسیار به معنا و مفهوم وابسته هست و اصول داره اگه بخواهید طبق تدریس دبیرهایی مثل زینعلی و تکنیکهاشون پیش برید فلج میشید باور داشته باشید فلج مغزی میشید تو زبان و مجبور بشید فرمول حفظ کنید فقط و اسامی من در اوردی که جز زینعلی کس دیگری نمیدونه چی هستن 
بهترین کتاب برای اموزش درسنامه ای خوب زبان این دو تا کتاب هستن (درسنامه گرامر این دو تا کتاب بی نظیر هستن -امید یعقوبی فرد که کلا سبک تدریس زبانش در بین تمام مولفین و مدرسین یکتاست و خط سفید که دیگه نیازی به تعریف نداره )
یه کتاب هم معرفی میکنم توی نظام قدیم چاپ میشد نمیدونم الان هم چاپ میشه یا نه اگه پیدا کردید بخریدش حتما کتاب گرامر کاربردی لقمه مهرو ماه امید یعقوبی فرد وژگی این کتاب اینه که از پایه راهنمایی گرامر رو توضیح داده و حتی آکبند هم باشید میتونید باهاش زبان یاد بگیرید (کتابهای دیگری که معرفی کردم هم بخش یاد آوری دارن )
یه خلاصه بگم برم عکس منابع رو قرار بدم : لغت میخونید(با جمله حفظ میکنید )+ متن میخونید 0از ریدینگهای کتاب درسی و حتی صورت سوالهای تمارین کتاب درسی رو هم معنا کنید و توانایی فارسی گردانتون رو تقویت کنید ) + متن کنکور میخونید و معنیا میکنید و سعی میکنید معنی لغت هایی که نمیدونید رو حدس بزنید و بعدشم از دیکشنری چک میکنید و مینویسید زیرش + کلوز  تست رو بعد از اینکه گرامر رو کار کردید بزنید (کلوز یه قلق هایی داره و به این زودیها تقویت نمیشه )

این سه تا کتاب زیر رو بنده تایید میکنم (خیلی سبز جامع کتاب سختی هست برای افراد متوسط و ضعیف )(آیکیو آموزشش عالیه +تستهاش هم روند خوبی رو طی میکنن از اسمش نترسید  )

*عکس خوب از جلد اول آیکیو پیدا نکردم

----------


## momahmudi

من کنکور اولم زبان رو ۱۷ زدم ، داشتم لغت حفظ و گرامر رو حفظ میکردم و همینطوری تست میزدم ، این روند رو ادامه دادم و سال بعدش هم ۳۱ زدم  ، 
تصمیم گرفتم روش مطالعه رو عوض کنم  برای لغت ۴ تا کتاب گرفتم (fact and figure/thought and notions/cause and effect/concept and comments ) و برای گرامر هم ( grammer in use) یه ۴ ماهی فقط این کتاب لغت رو کار کردم و بعد گرامر مربوط به کنکور ر و از کتاب گرامره خوندم و تمارینش رو حل کردم بعد هم هی داستان مختلف میخوندم  از این کتابا و سوالاش رو حل میکردم با این کار از ۱۷ رسیدم به بالا ۸۰

----------


## _Joseph_

> من کنکور اولم زبان رو ۱۷ زدم ، داشتم لغت حفظ و گرامر رو حفظ میکردم و همینطوری تست میزدم ، این روند رو ادامه دادم و سال بعدش هم ۳۱ زدم  ، 
> تصمیم گرفتم روش مطالعه رو عوض کنم  برای لغت ۴ تا کتاب گرفتم (fact and figure/thought and notions/cause and effect/concept and comments ) و برای گرامر هم ( grammer in use) یه ۴ ماهی فقط این کتاب لغت رو کار کردم و بعد گرامر مربوط به کنکور ر و از کتاب گرامره خوندم و تمارینش رو حل کردم بعد هم هی داستان مختلف میخوندم  از این کتابا و سوالاش رو حل میکردم با این کار از ۱۷ رسیدم به بالا ۸۰


*روش و کتابهایی که بار ها گفتم جواب میدن و حتی تستهای کنکور و کمک درسی و ... از این کتابها طرح میشن ولی کوگوش شنوا یادمه تو تاپیکهای زبان این چهار کتاب رو معرفی کردم سه چهار بار ولی .....*

----------


## mohammad1381

> *روش و کتابهایی که بار ها گفتم جواب میدن و حتی تستهای کنکور و کمک درسی و ... از این کتابها طرح میشن ولی کوگوش شنوا یادمه تو تاپیکهای زبان این چهار کتاب رو معرفی کردم سه چهار بار ولی .....*


آره منم قبول دارم
کتابایی مثل vocab های کمبریج یا گرامر اون حتی در عرض سه ماه فوق العاده افزاریش درصد میدن.
ولی الان فایده نداره آدم استفاده کنه 
برای بعد کنکور حالا...

----------


## _Joseph_

> آره منم قبول دارم
> کتابایی مثل vocab های کمبریج یا گرامر اون حتی در عرض سه ماه فوق العاده افزاریش درصد میدن.
> ولی الان فایده نداره آدم استفاده کنه 
> برای بعد کنکور حالا...


*هر کسی که توانایی متن خوانی رو افزایش بده به طوری که یه داستان و یا مطلب و مقاله و ..... انگلیسی رو بتونه بخونه و درست ترجمه کنه زبان رو میزنه شک نکن حتی گرامر رو هم نخونه تست گرامر رو هم میزنه با ناخود آگاهش و ساختار جمله انگلیسی اصلا کنکور تخصصی زبان یه تیپ تست داره تحت عنوان کدام ساختار جمله درست تر است ؟؟ ساختار جمله رو بلد باشی تست رو میزنی و ساختار جمله جز با متن خوانی به دست نمیاد*

----------


## indomitable

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


روش و کتابهایی که بار ها گفتم جواب میدن و حتی تستهای کنکور و کمک درسی و ... از این کتابها طرح میشن ولی کوگوش شنوا یادمه تو تاپیکهای زبان این چهار کتاب رو معرفی کردم سه چهار بار ولی .....


خودت چند میزنی با این روش؟کتاب خودت چیع_

----------


## _Joseph_

> من کنکور اولم زبان رو ۱۷ زدم ، داشتم لغت حفظ و گرامر رو حفظ میکردم و همینطوری تست میزدم ، این روند رو ادامه دادم و سال بعدش هم ۳۱ زدم  ، 
> تصمیم گرفتم روش مطالعه رو عوض کنم  برای لغت ۴ تا کتاب گرفتم (fact and figure/thought and notions/cause and effect/concept and comments ) و برای گرامر هم ( grammer in use) یه ۴ ماهی فقط این کتاب لغت رو کار کردم و بعد گرامر مربوط به کنکور ر و از کتاب گرامره خوندم و تمارینش رو حل کردم بعد هم هی داستان مختلف میخوندم  از این کتابا و سوالاش رو حل میکردم با این کار از ۱۷ رسیدم به بالا ۸۰

----------


## _Joseph_

> _
> 
> خودت چند میزنی با این روش؟کتاب خودت چیع_


*من 4 یا 5 سالی میشه که زبان نخوندم (آخرین کتاب زبانی که خوندم کتاب به زبان انگلیسی هری پاتر بود)   زیر 70 یا 80 نمیشه معمولا شایدم 100و 90و .... بستگی داره به مود سر جلسه و حوصله ام 
ولی کتاب زبانی که خریدم : خیلی سبز جامع + نترسیم از متن + درک مطلب مبتکران*

----------


## _Joseph_

*و در اخر برای اونایی که ماورای کنکور میخوان زبان انگلیسیشون تقویت بشه (حتما توصیه میکنم زبانتون رو تقویت کنید ) و بتونن انگلیسی حرف بزنن و یا متوجه بشن راهی مطمئن تر از فیلم دیدن با زیرنویس انگلیسی + یوتیوب وجود نداره 
من خیلی به حوه فناوری و برنامه نویسی علاقه داشم و از 24 ساعت 7 ساعت میخوابیدم وبقیه ش رو تو یوتیوب بودم و از ویدیو های آموزشی و هر از گاهی سرگرمی استفاده میکردم به شما هم توصیه میکنم حتما در زمینه ایکه علاقه مندید خودتون اطلاعات کسب کنید به تدریج از رفرنسهای فارسی شروع کنید و بعدش برید یوتیوب و رفرنس انگلیسی ببینید مثلا من الآن کانالهای زیست شناسی و حسات وحش و ... رو دنبال میکنم و هر از گاهی ویدیو های زبان اصلی میبینم از یوتیوب و زبانم مشکلی نداره و همش رو مدیون یوتیوب هستم* *یوتیوب = بهترین دانشگاه دنیا که در ایران..... 
**
کتاب هم همون 4 تا کتاب بالا که سطح بندی دارن در 4 سطح  + steps for understanding + گرامر ریمون مورفی + oxford word skills(بعد از اینا هر پی خوندین بخونید )*

----------


## momahmudi

> *من 4 یا 5 سالی میشه که زبان نخوندم (آخرین کتاب زبانی که خوندم کتاب به زبان انگلیسی هری پاتر بود)   زیر 70 یا 80 نمیشه معمولا شایدم 100و 90و .... بستگی داره به مود سر جلسه و حوصله ام 
> ولی کتاب زبانی که خریدم : خیلی سبز جامع + نترسیم از متن + درک مطلب مبتکران*


دقیقا
https://uupload.ir/files/q5q8_img_20210416_215048.jpg
https://uupload.ir/files/dxz_img_20210416_215013.jpg
https://uupload.ir/files/4q2y_img_20210416_214938.jpg
https://uupload.ir/files/ketu_img_20210416_214919.jpg
همون متن شده سوال کنکور ( چند وقت پیش داشتم متن میزدم دیدم اشناس تا تو کتابه دیدم)

----------


## _Joseph_

> دقیقا
> https://uupload.ir/files/q5q8_img_20210416_215048.jpg
> https://uupload.ir/files/dxz_img_20210416_215013.jpg
> https://uupload.ir/files/4q2y_img_20210416_214938.jpg
> https://uupload.ir/files/ketu_img_20210416_214919.jpg
> همون متن شده سوال کنکور ( چند وقت پیش داشتم متن میزدم دیدم اشناس تا تو کتابه دیدم)


 :Yahoo (23): 
*کلا رفرنس کنکور این 4  تا کتابن من خوندم  و دیدم که دارم میگم*

----------


## _Joseph_

> دوستان کتاب لغت خوب هم معرفی کنید لطفا 
> و اینکه ایا نکته تست زینعلی خوبه ثبت نام کنم سطح زبانم صفره





> و اینکه از الان امیدی هست ب درصد ۳۰ زبان 
> چندبار میخواستم بخونم پشت گوش انداختم


*زینعلی = همه چی تدریس میکنه الا زبان*

----------


## _Joseph_

> دوستان کتاب لغت خوب هم معرفی کنید لطفا 
> و اینکه ایا نکته تست زینعلی خوبه ثبت نام کنم سطح زبانم صفره





> و اینکه از الان امیدی هست ب درصد ۳۰ زبان 
> چندبار میخواستم بخونم پشت گوش انداختم





> مرسی از پاسختون.
> من چطور دسترس پیدا کنم به لغات راهنمایی؟
> نمیخوام دیگه برا اینا کتاب بخرم.


لغات و گرامر پایه.pdf -  2.7 MB

*این فایل بالایی رو دانلود کن و بخون 49 صفحه هست مرور کامل زبان انگلیسی هفتم تا نهم متوسطه اول هست گرامر و لغات رو پوشش میده کامل برات + یه سری چیزای واجب هم اضافه داره*

----------


## sea

> من کنکور اولم زبان رو ۱۷ زدم ، داشتم لغت حفظ و گرامر رو حفظ میکردم و همینطوری تست میزدم ، این روند رو ادامه دادم و سال بعدش هم ۳۱ زدم  ، 
> تصمیم گرفتم روش مطالعه رو عوض کنم  برای لغت ۴ تا کتاب گرفتم (fact and figure/thought and notions/cause and effect/concept and comments ) و برای گرامر هم ( grammer in use) یه ۴ ماهی فقط این کتاب لغت رو کار کردم و بعد گرامر مربوط به کنکور ر و از کتاب گرامره خوندم و تمارینش رو حل کردم بعد هم هی داستان مختلف میخوندم  از این کتابا و سوالاش رو حل میکردم با این کار از ۱۷ رسیدم به بالا ۸۰


برای گرامر کتاب های کنکوری موجود کافی نیست؟؟از کدوم سطح گرامر استفاده کردین؟

----------


## Hacker

> *اینم نمونه خلاصه زبان پیش نظام قدیم myself،صرفا جهت مثال
> 
> https://uupload.ir/view/0w9z_خلاصه_ز..._قدیم.pdf/*


شما فقط جزوه بفرست :Yahoo (4):  بس که مرتب و قشنگ نوشته شده ادم ریز به ریزشو میخونه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## momahmudi

نه کلا برا گرامر کنکور کتاب کمک آموزشی بازار مناسبه

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *کلا رفرنس کنکور این 4  تا کتابن من خوندم  و دیدم که دارم میگم*



خب چیز جالب و یهویی  نیستش از اول همینه 

منبع فیزیک هالیدیه اکثرا و شیمی هم پتروسی و مک موری و زومداهل 

اما مغز شریف چی میگه ؟ 

برو رفرنس بخون 4 جلد که خود مک موری 300 خورده ای صفحس که شاید 40 درصدش همرده با دبیرستانه؟ 

یا اینکه برو کتاب درسی رو بخون که جمع جمع 200 صفحه مطلب مفید نداره!

----------


## _Joseph_

> خب چیز جالب و یهویی  نیستش از اول همینه 
> 
> منبع فیزیک هالیدیه اکثرا و شیمی هم پتروسی و مک موری و زومداهل 
> 
> اما مغز شریف چی میگه ؟ 
> 
> برو رفرنس بخون 4 جلد که خود مک موری 300 خورده ای صفحس که شاید 40 درصدش همرده با دبیرستانه؟ 
> 
> یا اینکه برو کتاب درسی رو بخون که جمع جمع 200 صفحه مطلب مفید نداره!


*
از الآن اون 4 تا کتاب رو خوندن برای کنکور نمیتونه مفید باشه و توصیه هم نشد که اون 4 کتاب رو بخونید 
کسایی که وقتش رو دارن و میخوان زبان رو تقویت کنن منبابع معرفی شد + کسایی که میخوان زبانشون قوی بشه و کنکور هم هدفشون نیست 
در مورد بقیه منابع هم بله این مورد صادقه ولی نه به اندازه زبان 

*

----------


## Baran98

> *سلام دوست عزیز 
> ببین شما خیلی سبز جامع رو دارید اغت نامه امید یعقوبی فرد 1201 رو دارید و نترسیم از متن بعدش میخوایید نکته و تست بنویسید ؟؟ این کار شما از خودکشی کمتر نیست به خدا چرا؟؟
> ببینید من به شخصه تمام دبیرهای زبان کنکور زبان کشور مثل زینعلی (مزخرف) و جابری و ... رو رد میکنم حتی کیاسالار که خودم دوستش دارم رو به شما هم پیشنهاد نمیکنم چون میدونم تاثیری در شما ایجاد نخواهد کرد 
> ببینید شما باید چیکار کنید ؟؟؟ شما باید انگلیسی به فارسیتون رو تقویت کنید یعنی وقتی یه جمله انگلیسی بهتون دادن بتونین تحت اللفضی و کلمه به کلمه معناش کنید (فعل و قید ها رو باید رعایت کنید در معنا ) کتاب شبقره نظام قدیم یه بخضی داشت تحت عنوان چجوری جمله های انگلیسی رو معنا کنیم ؟ اگر این کتاب رو دارید اون قسمت رو حتما مطالعه کنید اگر کتاب رو ندارید هیچ ئایرادی ندارد فقط لغت بخونید لغت نامه خود خیلی سبز خوب نوشته لغات رو برای هر لغت هم سعی کنید تو جمله لغت رو یاد بگیرید 
> برای گرامر و تست باز هم توصیه نمیکنم دبیر ببینید بعد از اینکه توانایی معنا کردنتون درست شد برید سمت تست لغت و درک مطلب (کلوز نزنید کلوز آخرین بخش هست) متن رو بخونیید (حتی ریدینگهای کتاب درسی رو هم بخونید و معنا کنید )
> متون درک مطلب های کنکور رو بخونید و معنا کنید هر کجا به لغتی برخوردید که نتونستید معنا کنید از دیکشنری گوگل و یا لغت نامه اکسفورد و لانگمن استفاده کنید 
> بعد از اینکه تست لغت و مهارت متن خوانی رو اوکی کردید وارد گرامر بشید ببینید گرامر زبان یکم طول میکشه یاد بگیرید ولی بسیار به معنا و مفهوم وابسته هست و اصول داره اگه بخواهید طبق تدریس دبیرهایی مثل زینعلی و تکنیکهاشون پیش برید فلج میشید باور داشته باشید فلج مغزی میشید تو زبان و مجبور بشید فرمول حفظ کنید فقط و اسامی من در اوردی که جز زینعلی کس دیگری نمیدونه چی هستن 
> بهترین کتاب برای اموزش درسنامه ای خوب زبان این دو تا کتاب هستن (درسنامه گرامر این دو تا کتاب بی نظیر هستن -امید یعقوبی فرد که کلا سبک تدریس زبانش در بین تمام مولفین و مدرسین یکتاست و خط سفید که دیگه نیازی به تعریف نداره )
> یه کتاب هم معرفی میکنم توی نظام قدیم چاپ میشد نمیدونم الان هم چاپ میشه یا نه اگه پیدا کردید بخریدش حتما کتاب گرامر کاربردی لقمه مهرو ماه امید یعقوبی فرد وژگی این کتاب اینه که از پایه راهنمایی گرامر رو توضیح داده و حتی آکبند هم باشید میتونید باهاش زبان یاد بگیرید (کتابهای دیگری که معرفی کردم هم بخش یاد آوری دارن )
> ...


برای شبقره قدیم که گفتین کتاب جامع زبانه یا درک متن ؟برای خوندن متن ها فقط سراسری ها رو بررسی کنم ؟ ازمتن نترسیم کار نکنم ؟تست لغت نزنم ؟ واینکه خوندن لغت از سطر به سطر مهروماه وتکمیلیش انجام ندم ؟

----------


## Baran98

> *روش و کتابهایی که بار ها گفتم جواب میدن و حتی تستهای کنکور و کمک درسی و ... از این کتابها طرح میشن ولی کوگوش شنوا یادمه تو تاپیکهای زبان این چهار کتاب رو معرفی کردم سه چهار بار ولی .....*


برای الن خوندنشون دیر نیست ؟

----------


## Baran98

> فایل پیوست 97136


این کتاب که میگین بررسی کردید چیه ؟

----------


## Baran98

> *سلام دوست عزیز 
> ببین شما خیلی سبز جامع رو دارید اغت نامه امید یعقوبی فرد 1201 رو دارید و نترسیم از متن بعدش میخوایید نکته و تست بنویسید ؟؟ این کار شما از خودکشی کمتر نیست به خدا چرا؟؟
> ببینید من به شخصه تمام دبیرهای زبان کنکور زبان کشور مثل زینعلی (مزخرف) و جابری و ... رو رد میکنم حتی کیاسالار که خودم دوستش دارم رو به شما هم پیشنهاد نمیکنم چون میدونم تاثیری در شما ایجاد نخواهد کرد 
> ببینید شما باید چیکار کنید ؟؟؟ شما باید انگلیسی به فارسیتون رو تقویت کنید یعنی وقتی یه جمله انگلیسی بهتون دادن بتونین تحت اللفضی و کلمه به کلمه معناش کنید (فعل و قید ها رو باید رعایت کنید در معنا ) کتاب شبقره نظام قدیم یه بخضی داشت تحت عنوان چجوری جمله های انگلیسی رو معنا کنیم ؟ اگر این کتاب رو دارید اون قسمت رو حتما مطالعه کنید اگر کتاب رو ندارید هیچ ئایرادی ندارد فقط لغت بخونید لغت نامه خود خیلی سبز خوب نوشته لغات رو برای هر لغت هم سعی کنید تو جمله لغت رو یاد بگیرید 
> برای گرامر و تست باز هم توصیه نمیکنم دبیر ببینید بعد از اینکه توانایی معنا کردنتون درست شد برید سمت تست لغت و درک مطلب (کلوز نزنید کلوز آخرین بخش هست) متن رو بخونیید (حتی ریدینگهای کتاب درسی رو هم بخونید و معنا کنید )
> متون درک مطلب های کنکور رو بخونید و معنا کنید هر کجا به لغتی برخوردید که نتونستید معنا کنید از دیکشنری گوگل و یا لغت نامه اکسفورد و لانگمن استفاده کنید 
> بعد از اینکه تست لغت و مهارت متن خوانی رو اوکی کردید وارد گرامر بشید ببینید گرامر زبان یکم طول میکشه یاد بگیرید ولی بسیار به معنا و مفهوم وابسته هست و اصول داره اگه بخواهید طبق تدریس دبیرهایی مثل زینعلی و تکنیکهاشون پیش برید فلج میشید باور داشته باشید فلج مغزی میشید تو زبان و مجبور بشید فرمول حفظ کنید فقط و اسامی من در اوردی که جز زینعلی کس دیگری نمیدونه چی هستن 
> بهترین کتاب برای اموزش درسنامه ای خوب زبان این دو تا کتاب هستن (درسنامه گرامر این دو تا کتاب بی نظیر هستن -امید یعقوبی فرد که کلا سبک تدریس زبانش در بین تمام مولفین و مدرسین یکتاست و خط سفید که دیگه نیازی به تعریف نداره )
> یه کتاب هم معرفی میکنم توی نظام قدیم چاپ میشد نمیدونم الان هم چاپ میشه یا نه اگه پیدا کردید بخریدش حتما کتاب گرامر کاربردی لقمه مهرو ماه امید یعقوبی فرد وژگی این کتاب اینه که از پایه راهنمایی گرامر رو توضیح داده و حتی آکبند هم باشید میتونید باهاش زبان یاد بگیرید (کتابهای دیگری که معرفی کردم هم بخش یاد آوری دارن )
> ...


بنظرتون فیلم زبان شهاب اناری برای الان مناسب نیست ؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> بنظرتون فیلم زبان شهاب اناری برای الان مناسب نیست ؟


خیر

----------


## _Joseph_

> این کتاب که میگین بررسی کردید چیه ؟


نترسیم از متن مشاوران آموزش رضا کیاسالار

----------


## _Joseph_

> برای الن خوندنشون دیر نیست ؟


از الآن دیره و بهتره همون کاری که گفتم رو انجام بدید

----------


## _Joseph_

> برای شبقره قدیم که گفتین کتاب جامع زبانه یا درک متن ؟برای خوندن متن ها فقط سراسری ها رو بررسی کنم ؟ ازمتن نترسیم کار نکنم ؟تست لغت نزنم ؟ واینکه خوندن لغت از سطر به سطر مهروماه وتکمیلیش انجام ندم ؟


*شبقره نظام قدیم کتاب جامع زبان کنکور پشت جلدش اون قسمتی که علامت زدم رو تاپیکش رو از فهرست کتاب پیدا کنید و بخونید* 

*دوست عزیز متنی که نوشتم رو خوندید شما یا نه؟؟؟
گفتم که لغت بخونید کامل (لغت در جمله) و تست لغت بزنید + متن خوانی کتابهای درسی ریدینگهاش + متن خوانی ریدینگهای کنکور اگه از متن نترسیم دارید اون رو بخونید متن هاش رو و معنا کنید اصلا خودندن لغت برای اینه که شما بتونید جمله انگلیسی رو معنا کنید به فارسی و بفهمید چی گفته اینطوری هم میتونید متن رو بخونید و بفهمید و هم میتونید تست لغت بزنید + گرامر رو هم بخونید و در آخر وارد کلوز تست بشوید*

----------


## Baran98

> *روش و کتابهایی که بار ها گفتم جواب میدن و حتی تستهای کنکور و کمک درسی و ... از این کتابها طرح میشن ولی کوگوش شنوا یادمه تو تاپیکهای زبان این چهار کتاب رو معرفی کردم سه چهار بار ولی .....*


میشه راهنمایی کنید چطور وبا جه ترتیبی این کتاب ها رو شروع کنم

----------


## _Joseph_

> میشه راهنمایی کنید چطور وبا جه ترتیبی این کتاب ها رو شروع کنم


*اگه سطح زبانتون خوبه برید سمت این کتابا / خوب یعنی اینکه یه مقاله انگیلیسی رو میتونید بخونید و بفهمیدیش 
روی خود کتابا سطح 1 و 2 و3 و 4 نوشته شدن به ترتیب برید جلو
اگه زبانتون خوب نیست برید سمت همون کتب کنکوری *

----------


## M.najafi

> با سلام ! 
> 
> اینجانب با زبان افتضاح کنکور 99 در خدمت شمام ، البته با یک تغییر 
> هم اکنون قادر به دیدن فیلم هایی مثل فرندز بدون زیرنویس هستم حتی گاها شده میتونم بدون اینکه شبکه تلوزیون برنامه انگلیسی رو نگاه کنم از اشپزخونه بگم درمورد چی بحث میکنن !!! 
> 
> خب یکم زمانبر بود اما نشدنی نبود از مهر یک روز درمیان زبان خوندم ، روش لایتنر رو داشتم و...  
> و سختی زیاد کشیدم ( چنتا درس بود که یعنی شده یه شب براشون گریه کردم واقعا یکی این بود یکی شیمی و یکی فیزیک ولی اخر این درسا بودن که کوتاه اومدن ) 
> اما جدید ترین درصدی که دارم از زبان در 17 دقیقه 94 درصد زبان کنکور 99 هنر رو زدم به لطف خود خدا . 
> همین رو در 2 ابان زده بودم فکر کنم 6 درصد بودم...
> ...


سلام 
ببخشید این روش رو از لغات هفتم شروع کنیم یا دهم؟
و اینکه همون کتاب میکرو کافیه ؟ چون من خیلی شنیدم که میگن جامع شهاب اناری رو بگیرم
و برای کتابی که لغات رو کامل داشته باشه، شما خودتون از چی استفاده میکردید؟
میشه در مورد تمرین کلوز و ریدینگ بیشتر توضیح بدید

----------


## Baran98

ممنونم‌

----------


## Baran98



----------


## Baran98

> من کنکور اولم زبان رو ۱۷ زدم ، داشتم لغت حفظ و گرامر رو حفظ میکردم و همینطوری تست میزدم ، این روند رو ادامه دادم و سال بعدش هم ۳۱ زدم  ، 
> تصمیم گرفتم روش مطالعه رو عوض کنم  برای لغت ۴ تا کتاب گرفتم (fact and figure/thought and notions/cause and effect/concept and comments ) و برای گرامر هم ( grammer in use) یه ۴ ماهی فقط این کتاب لغت رو کار کردم و بعد گرامر مربوط به کنکور ر و از کتاب گرامره خوندم و تمارینش رو حل کردم بعد هم هی داستان مختلف میخوندم  از این کتابا و سوالاش رو حل میکردم با این کار از ۱۷ رسیدم به بالا ۸۰



کاربر انجمن
Baran98
نمایش مشخصات
سلام وقتتون بخیر میشه لطف کنید بگید با سطح ضعیف چطور این کتاب ها رو شروع کردید روزی چند ساعت وقت گذاشتین وچطور خوندید ومرور کردید ؟گرامر غیر مربوط با کنکورش چقدره

----------


## momahmudi

> کاربر انجمن
> Baran98
> نمایش مشخصات
> سلام وقتتون بخیر میشه لطف کنید بگید با سطح ضعیف چطور این کتاب ها رو شروع کردید روزی چند ساعت وقت گذاشتین وچطور خوندید ومرور کردید ؟گرامر غیر مربوط با کنکورش چقدره


تنها درسی که هیچ قاعده ای براش نداشتم زبان بود هیچ کتاب و فیلم کنکوری براش ندیدم فقط کتاب خوندم از سطح آسون رو به بالا با جلد اول اون مجموعه شروع کردم و کم کم بهتر شد ( دلیل اینکه سال اول 17 زدم تعداد غلط ز یادم بود ) کم کم شروع کردم رمان های مختلف رو خوندم از هاکپری huckleberry Finn گرفته تاharry potter  و الان هم game of thrones این آخری خیلی آسون نبود  کنکور امسال هم حدود  85 میزنم
راستش در رابطه با وقت هیچی یادم نیست ار اول لغت کار میکردم و متن تو وقت های مرده

----------


## mojtabamessi

اگه صفری اول لغات متوسطه اول شروع کن به خوندن ( فک کنم کتاب واژگان تیک ۸ گاج لغات متوسطه اول داره) بعدش لغت دهم و یازدهم شروع کن از یجایی ک حس کردی دایره لغاتت داره میره بالا ریدینگ و گرامر شروع کن اگه سطحت صفره گرامر از روی خیلی سبز نخون کتاب گاج خوبه جامعش درسنامه ساده درس میده یا اگ پول داری کلاس زینعلی
درکل اول لغت بیار

----------

